# المحرك والمولد الكهربائي طاقة مجانية هل ينفي قانون حفض الطاقة



## iraqaliaba (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني مقطع فديو يبين مولد ومحرك كهربائي 220 فولت المحرك يدور المولد والاخر يزودة بلكهرباء --------------- هل يمكن ذالك ممكن الرد تحياتي 



مقطع الفديو------:7:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv53K9MnDuM&feature=related


----------



## zamalkawi (13 أبريل 2011)

للأسف أخي هذا غير ممكن، فالإنسان لا يمكنه خلق طاقة من العدم


----------



## iraqian (7 مايو 2011)

ومن قال لك انه من العدم فريما الطاقة الفائظة ناتجة من الطاقة الغير مستغلة خلال عمل المحرك


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 مايو 2011)

iraqian قال:


> ومن قال لك انه من العدم فريما الطاقة الفائظة ناتجة من الطاقة الغير مستغلة خلال عمل المحرك



راجع القوانين الخاصة بالمولد و المحرك و أنت تعلم خطأ هذا الفيديو 

تبسيط
عزم دوران المحرك = عزم دوران المولد + عزم دوران المقاومة بالاحتكاك

ويمكن استنتاج أن الطاقة الكهربية الداخلة أكبر من الطاقة الكهربية الخارجة
باستخدام قانون امبير و فارادي

هذا بافتراض أن المقاومة في السلك منعدمة

فكيف يكون الخارج أكبر من الداخل فهذه طاقة من العدم غير موجودة في الحقيقة

و هذه الفكرة خاطئة


----------

